# The Volunteer Way Free Mobile Med Unit



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 17, 2022)

Hey, y'all...not sure if I've posted this before (I've got so much going on, I sometimes get lost in my own world!) but if you find yourself in West Pasco County, the Volunteer Way has a free mobile med unit that will treat basic needs (imagine a walk in clinic...but on wheels) and NO ID is needed! 

Anyone who needs this info, just ask me. It's NOT easy to find, but I've used it myself, so I know where to look and...now that I'm back on my feet, I partner with the Volunteer Way through my own outreach. 

The care they give is good. If you're strapped, no money, no ID, etc, you can't beat it.


----------

